# I can SWIM!



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Hi PF peeps!

Went for my first swimming lesson today! Mum says it's gonna build up my glutes (whatever they are) and it certainly made my hips work!!!

Didn't like it at first, not one little bit, and I did lots of crying and patheticness but they didn't let me get out... 

The nice lady Pam kept giving me a cuddle every couple of minutes, which was nice, and she did massage and Raykee (or something like that) which felt really good.

By the end I was really getting the hang of it and was swimming between Pam and the nice lad who was there too but they kept turning me round and I couldn't get to Mum... don't know why she didn't get in too, big wuss!!

My hip is a bit sore now but I still wanted to play afterwards. Apparently I did the equivalent of walking 14 MILES!!! That's a LOT!!!

I'm going again on Wednesday so I will not be so scared next time... 

When I got out they rubbed me down with special towels that got all the wet off and then I dried off in the car. I did lots of wagging at the end which pleased Mum 'cos she says it shows I wasn't really scared by the end.

Mum took a video of the first couple of minutes but her camera kept steaming up so sorry about the wipe with the t-shirt half way through!!!!

Here is the video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t29NFmoOigs

Nice Pam says she's not really a small dog person but she thought I was lovely! Of course!!

Love Pippin
xxx


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow! She's paddling for dear life! Hahaha!!! I can see why she said 14 miles!!! LOL! Good going Pippin!!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

That is so good for her. But I kept hoping the person holding her would give her a rest. She looked like it was a little much at times. But I hope it will strengthen her up. I'm thinking of doing that with Matisse. What a good thing you've got going.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

you're such a good mom, manxcat. pippin and pushkin are so lucky to have you and your husband as their parents.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Or you could hook the handle of that jacket to a fishing rod and take her down to the sea! :fish2:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Pippin dear, you make a splendid poodle mermaid! I am so impressed!!:clap2: You are going to have buns of steel with all that swimming. :bootyshake: I'd love to come by and check them out. :eyebrows: Lucky you, getting such a lovely massage! _Ohh Ahh!_ I like Reiki. (And Ricky Martin, too.) :biggrin:
Your U.S. beau, 
Chagall :kiss:


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> That is so good for her. But I kept hoping the person holding her would give her a rest. She looked like it was a little much at times. But I hope it will strengthen her up. I'm thinking of doing that with Matisse. What a good thing you've got going.


Oh, not to worry! She came out for a cuddle and a rest and some reiki with Pam almost as soon as I'd stopped filming. She had about 5 minutes rest between each two minute session of swimming. If I'd thought for one minute she was in trouble I'd have been in there!!

This was the first session and she was a bit panicky but got better and more confident each time she went in. I should really have filmed the later sessions but I kind of wanted to distract myself as I was probably more nervous than she was!! By the end she was swimming from end to end like a little black blur.

The important thing for me is that Pam is highly qualified and trained for health recovery and came highly recommended to me from both a GP colleague who used her for his Labrador and also our vets. She says it generally takes a couple of sessions for non-swimming dogs to come round to the idea, but she needs to build up her hip muscles somehow to prevent later dysplasia.

I also _should _have filmed her when she came out - she was full of herself, tail wagging and going up to Pam and Ryan with no problem at all, and let them do all the drying off at the end 

My camera was steaming up though all the time and I didn't want to damage it!!

It will be interesting to see how she is on Wednesday at her second session and also the day after. She's been a bit off colour today, loose stools and a grumbly tum so we let her have a duvet day


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh don't pay any attention to me Manxcat. I'm just one big worrier. If I don't have something to worry about, I'm just not myself. lol. I'm sure she was fine. She is in good hands.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Oh don't pay any attention to me Manxcat. I'm just one big worrier. If I don't have something to worry about, I'm just not myself. lol. I'm sure she was fine. She is in good hands.


Oh PB, you're not the only worrier! It's my middle name!!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Go Pip! Olympics here you come.


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Pippin I know it is lame and all but if it will help you get stronger then I think you better *listen* to Mom and keep taking your lesson.

Good luck,

Rookie


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Pippin!!! You look amazing! Keep up the good work and have fun! Swimming is so good for you and it makes everyone smile!


----------

